# Installationsproblem libreoffice-4.1.2.3

## Moatl

Hallo zusammen.

Portage versucht seit ein paar Tagen libreoffice auf 4.1.2.3 auf meiner Mühle mit folgenden Einstellungen vergeblich upzudaten: 

```

[ebuild     U ] app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3 [4.0.4.2] USE="bluetooth branding cups dbus eds gnome gstreamer gtk java odk opengl postgres vba webdav (-aqua) -debug -gtk3% -jemalloc -kde -mysql -telepathy {-test}" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver presenter-minimizer -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher*" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python3_3)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python3_3)" 

```

Im build.log bricht es an dieser Stelle ab (ich möchte jetzt nicht die ganzen 25 MB reinstellen, wenn's nicht sein muss):

```

[build PKG] odk_javadoc

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/Package/odk_javadoc.filelist && \

mv /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/Package/odk_javadoc.filelist.tmp /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/Package/odk_javadoc.filelist

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/Package/prepared/ && touch /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/Package/prepared/odk_unowinreg

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll && ln /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/distdir/185d60944ea767075d27247c3162b3bc-unowinreg.dll /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll && touch -hr /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/distdir/185d60944ea767075d27247c3162b3bc-unowinreg.dll /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll

touch: setting times of ‘/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll’: Operation not permitted

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll] Error 1

make[1]: *** Deleting file `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/instdir/unxlngx6.pro/sdk/classes/win/unowinreg.dll'

rm /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/sent.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_fi.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_nodash.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_hu.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/sent.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_nodash.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_he.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_prepostdash.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_hu.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/line.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char_in.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_he.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_fi.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word_fi.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_prepostdash.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_hu.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/char_in.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/count_word_fi.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_he.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/edit_word_hu.brk /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/line.txt /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CustomTarget/i18npool/breakiterator/dict_word_he.txt

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3/work/libreoffice-4.1.2.3'

make: *** [build-nocheck] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 7378:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make ${target} || die

```

So wie ich die Fehlermeldungen versteh' kommt das Ganze durch einen Aufruf von touch aus dem Tritt?!?

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder weiß hierfür jemand eine Lösung?

Vielen Dank im Vorhinein für Eure Hilfe!

----------

## Josef.95

Schau mal ob die Tipps aus Bug 488846 weiterhelfen.

----------

## arfe

Bei mir hat es mit

```
FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge -v =app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3

```

geholfen.

----------

## Moatl

 *arfe wrote:*   

> Bei mir hat es mit
> 
> ```
> FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge -v =app-office/libreoffice-4.1.2.3
> 
> ...

 

Bei mir auch… Danke für die Hilfe.

Damit wär' das Thema wohl erledigt.

Zuvor hatte ich aber noch eine »lustige« Fehlermeldung bei meinen Eigenversuchen: Dabei hatte sich portage bei mir »beschwert«, dass libreoffice die liborcus in der Version 0.4 benötigen würde; im portage-tree sind aber nur die Versionen 0.33 und 0.5 drin.   :Shocked: 

Aber das nur so am Rande…

----------

